# Unknown language: Go pa pu do ze ru ji ga do



## theyellowguy

I need help translating this into english, thanks.


----------



## Mutichou

What is this language?


----------



## nichec

I really don't know....but sounds Asian to me....


----------



## erin

Is there any context that you can provide along with this row of "words". My native tongue is Croatian, which is one of the Slavic languages. However, if this really means something in any language it's strange that all the "words" have only two letters. Could it be that these are syllables?


----------



## anangelaway

Hi! It seems to be called the _*''Hepburn Method''*_ as in Japanese Romanization. Have a look on that link - *Source*
I also found the same in French web sites, and it matches with the _Méthode Hepburn_ as well. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## instantREILLY

No, that's not Japanese; at least they aren't Japanese words.  Those sounds are used in the Japanese language, but that series of syllables means nothing.


----------



## theyellowguy

Well, this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




is what im supposed to figure it out, and then I translated that into:
Go pa pu do ze ru ji ga do
 Di go ru ya pa ke gyi
But now I need to get this into English ASAP, thank you.


----------



## happyphil

Maybe it is Ainu language (north of Japan) !?


----------



## instantREILLY

I really have no idea.  That is surely Katakana, but it doesn't mean a thing in Japanese.

ゴパブドゼルヂガド
ディゴルヤパオギィ

go pa bu do ze ru dji ga do
di go ru ya pa o gii

It can be 1 of 3 things: (1) random characters thrown together to look cool to foreigners, (2) a made-up language, or (3) a Japanese transliteration of a foreign language.  But it holds no real Japanese value other than that.

I don't know much about Ainu, but I would assume Ainu would be at least a little more similar to standard Japanese than this.


----------

